# jsf: übles problem mit <f:convertDateTime> Hilfe!



## Schuch_ (17. Jun 2008)

hallo, 
ich habe ein mir völlig unverständliches problem, und zwar: 

auf einer webssite gibt jemand sein geburtsdatum an, der jsp code sieht so aus: 


```
<h:inputText id="birthday" value="#{UserDataBean.birthday}" maxlength="10">
               <f:convertDateTime timeZone="#{message.timezone}"/>                                                                      
</h:inputText>
```

In der resources.properties steht folgendes: 


```
timezone="Europe/Berlin"
```

Nun wird bei jedem speichern das Geburtsdatum immer um einen Tag zurückgesetzt ?!

Was passiert hier ?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Schuch_ (18. Jun 2008)

Hallo 
das muss doch ein bekanntes Problem sein. 

Infos: 

JSF Version 1.1
MyFaces 1.1.5

Das fatale ist, dass dieser Fehler nur bei manchen Systemen auftritt, es wurde schon alles untersucht. (Gleiche Server, Einstellungen, Tomcat Versionen, Windows Timezone Einstellungen etc.)

Behebt ein Komplettupdate von JSF und MyFaces das Problem ?
(Möchte  ich zunächst mal nicht probieren, da dann sicher einiges nimmer funktioniert). Wenn aber jemand sagt "ja" wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben.


----------



## Guest (26. Jun 2008)

Finale oh oh...... Finale.......o o o oooooohhhh.

Berlin Berlin wir fahren nach Stockholm


----------

